# Cold Feet Anyone?



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed that they have really cold feet all the time at the mo?  Maybe it's just me but thought I'd ask. .....................maybe it's a new pregnancy symptom haa haa  

Nic x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I've got cold feet too but then I'm not in the 2ww at moment and I have got bare feet 

I remember when I was having acupuncture (had loads of it!) and I've just remembered he told me that you should keep your feet warm....as well as your back and belly covered and warm at all times (although not to the point where you get hot and raise your body temp as that's not embie friendly)...the warmth is supposed to help blood flow and encourage implantation (Chinese medicine/acupuncture theories).

Hope it is a good sign 

Lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Natasha,

Woops!  Didn't know about the keeping warm thing.  What a silly billy... 

Oh well, whats done is done, I doubt anything I do now will change my result.  I did another HPT   this morning and again another negative. I know it's early but keep hoping that I might see even the faintest line which would be fab.  As you know, I had 2 embys that were at the compacted morular stage on day 3 transfered on Monday and my official test day is friday, I'm trying to work out from all the other early positives how soon I could get a positive result. The test I got was one that measures at 25mIU so thought that maybe I might get something.  Anyway, today I feel totally down and don't think I will test early again, well at least untill Wednesday as don't want to be miserable the whole time.. 

Thanks for the info on the keepig warm thing, I'll know for next time!

Cheers

Nic x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

If you had day 3 transfer on Monday then you're only 5dp3dt (you count day of transfer as day 0) so you're embies are only 8 days old....that's way way too early to get an accurate result.  Only once an embie has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old is it ready to start implanting, usually around 24hrs later so when 6 days old.  Implantation can take up until they're around 12 days old.

Your embies are only just past that stage so whilst implantation may already be underway, there won't be enough HCG hormone released from the embie for the hpt to detect.

I know it's not easy but try not to over analyse everything and keep away from the peesticks as just no way of knowing what's happening at this early stage.

If you're testing negative then it would indicate that the HCG trigger injection has left your body but you're just causing yourself unnecessary anxiety by testing now because it's just to early to get an accurate result.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Natasha, 

Yup, I agree I've been testing too early.  I'm going to resist those peesticks for as long as possible.......... 

Thanks for the advice  

Nic x


----------

